# Limited Edition 2009 BMW 7 Series for Neiman Marcus Christmas Catalog



## hostchecker (Oct 22, 2008)

Man I wish i could afford that one


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess I will pass on this one; going to McDonald's for lunch instead. Wonder how many big macs I could buy for that much.


----------

